# Home Depot Ridgid 18V Deal



## jamin1 (Feb 21, 2005)

Went to HD looking for a circular saw...saw what I thought was a great deal. 
Purchase their Ridgid 3 piece (R841150 hammer drill, R845 circular saw, R849 light, 1 bulb, 30 minute dual port charger, 2 batteries, auxiliary handle, depth stop rod; screwdriver bit, edge guide, operator's manual and heavy duty bag) for $299...seperately $249+$199+Flashlight and Bag...and you get a FREE 18V Jigsaw w/Battery worth $199...That works out to less than $99 per tool.


----------



## Jigboy (Sep 24, 2004)

Anyone have a 18V Ridgid for a while? What is the battery life like? Some say that the new batteries don't last very long, new battery chemistry and rapid charger have a bad effect on battery life. Kind of wonder why everyone is throwing in free batteries. Dewalt is playing the same game, but I think they still use the old ni-cad batteries. They have great life, and if you use the slower charger, last maybe 8-900 charges.


----------



## jeff12002 (Mar 1, 2005)

The key to battery life is generally about keeping things cool. The dual charger that comes with the kit has a fan that circulates air through the batteries when they are charging. I've had mine about a year now, and have had no problems, or noticed any diffenerce in batery life between charging cycles. The little 14.4V impact driver I recently purchased does not have a fan in the charger. That charger will probably end up for sale on EBAY. I will use the one that came with my 18V kit instead and save my batteries. 

I live in Phoenix, AZ, and as you can guess the summertime temps here get pretty high. everything I've read on optimizing battery life has to do with the temperature and humidity they are exposed to. (Optimal being 72 degrees and low humidity) I store and charge my battery operated equipment inside in the air conditioning whenever possible.


----------



## Delaplante (Sep 11, 2004)

*Ridgid & Home Depot*

Been working in the hardware department of HD for going 2 years and have yet to have a return of Ridgid, Dewalt or Milwaukee batteries. I assume owners are reading their manuals regarding charging and temperatures. I know that Ridgid has come out with a limited Life Time warranty that covers their batteries, assuming you dont play soccer with their equipment.


----------

